# Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?



## Perca3.0 (19. Februar 2014)

Hallo Raubfischer,

der eine oder andere kennt es vielleicht aus eigener Erfahrung. *Manchmal beisst beim Raubfischangeln plötzlich ein Fisch, den man so ganz und gar nicht erwartet hat - ein doch nicht ganz so friedlicher sogenannter Friedfisch.*

Ich hatte schon manch unerwarteten Fang:

- 8 cm große Brachse oder Güster (entschuldigt meine fehlende Artenkenntniss) auf nen 4 cm langen Blinker 

- 50 cm Brachse auf Gummifisch

- Rotauge, Rotfeder und Ukelei auf nen 4 cm Wobbler.  

- 50 cm Karpfen auf Köderfisch gabs auch mal.

Für mich ist das immer wieder ne lustige Überaschung. Gerade wenn die Köder verhältnismäßig groß ist. Wenn da so ne 8 cm Brachse oder Güster an so nem 4 cm Binker hängt (sauber gebissen) da denkt man sich schon so: Was hast  DU denn jetzt an diesem Köder verloren?" 

Was habt ihr schon so für räuberische Friedfische erlebt?

Petri!


----------



## Killerschnauze (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*

Karpfen beißen bei uns regelmäßíg auf 6-10cm Rotaugen beim Aalangeln.
Gewässer: Baggersee 13Ha bis 15m tief.

Auf Kunstköder hab ich bisher noch keinen Friedfisch gefangen.


----------



## Fisch-Klops (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*

Ich hab mal 3 Nächte mit Fischfetzen angefüttert. Für Zander oder Aal. Gefangen hab ich denn Brassen...nen anderes Mal hatte ich nen kapitalen Döbel auf nen 12cm Plötz. Aber gut, Döbel sind ja schon eher für ihre räuberische Aktivitäten bekannt.


----------



## vermesser (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*

Hatte schonmal einen sauber gehakten Karpfen von ca. 65cm auf grundnah geführten Jerkbait im Dezember...soviel zum friedlichen Sommerfisch  .

Ich dachte, ich hätte die Mutter aller Hechte aus dem Tümpel und war vorm Kescher doch etwas enttäuscht   !


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*

An nem FoPu- hab ich mal einen Karpfen auf Troutbait an ner Sbiromontage gefangen.

Da hab ich beim keschern recht sparsam geguckt.|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*

Karpfen, 7 Kilo, 5er-Mepps mit Bleikopf, mitten aus der Strömung, voll genommen, nicht aussen gehakt...


----------



## Franky (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*

Persönlich habe ich div. Brassen beim Twistern "regulär" gefangen. Blöd geschaut hatte unser Vereinshechtspezi, als ihm ein 15 kg Spiegelkarpfen auf das 15 cm Rotauge biss...


----------



## Anfralaa (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*

Karpfen an der ganz leichten Barschmontage. Der hatte zwar nur ca. 4 kg. Hat mich aber doch ganz schön ins schwitzen gebracht. Hatte ja nicht viel zum gegenhalten. Spinnerblatt und Drilling waren sauber genommen. Jahreszeit: Anfang Mai. Vlt. war noch nicht genug andere Nahrung vorhanden. 

Mobil mit Tapatalk


----------



## racoon (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*

Es passiert mir im Winter regelmäßig, dass ich Barbe auf Gummifisch fange, so zwei bis drei Stück sind es pro Jahr. Anfangs dachte ich immer an die Mutter aller Zander und war dementsprechend 'enttäuscht' über die eigentlich schönen Fische. Inzwischen merke ich allerdings schon beim Biss, dass wieder eine Barbe zuschlägt. Der Biss ist nicht das saubere Tock des Zanders, sondern eher mehrere kurze Anstupser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*



racoon schrieb:


> Es passiert mir im Winter regelmäßig, dass ich Barbe auf Gummifisch fange, so zwei bis drei Stück sind es pro Jahr. Anfangs dachte ich immer an die Mutter aller Zander und war dementsprechend 'enttäuscht' über die eigentlich schönen Fische. Inzwischen merke ich allerdings schon beim Biss, dass wieder eine Barbe zuschlägt. Der Biss ist nicht das saubere Tock des Zanders, sondern eher mehrere kurze Anstupser.


Das hab ich schon von mehreren Leuten gehört, dass die das auch gezielt machen.

Bei uns soll das angeblich von einigen im Frühjahr praktiziert werden - habs allerdings noch nicht in der Praxis gesehen..


----------



## Raufi56 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*

Hier am Stichkanal Salzgitter gab´s bei mir doch schon einige Male Döbel als "Beifang" beim Barschangeln.
Meistens auf kleine rote Twister mit gelben Kopf.

Is schon manchmal verrückt !


----------



## Honeyball (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*

Ich hab's nur umgekehrt erlebt:
blanke 5-Pfund Meerforelle in kleiner dänischer Au mitten im Hochsommer, beim Köderfischangeln mit 1 Maiskorn am 16'er Haken


----------



## ulfisch (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*

Ich habe mal mit einem Kumpel am See vom Boot aus gefischt.
An der Oberfläche jagten Räuber wir also die Spinnköder raus.
Nach ein paar Würfen Biss bei meinem Kumpel, ein recht starker Wiederstand und er freut sich schon auf eine schöne Forelle
was war es?
Eine Brachse quergehakt, neuleich hatte er sich noch über seinen Bruder lustig gemacht weil ihm ähnliches passiert ist.
Ich habe ihn natürlich herzhaft ausgelacht:vik: bis ich ein paar Würfe später selber eine Brachse dran  hatte.


----------



## Jamdoumo (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das hab ich schon von mehreren Leuten gehört, dass die das auch gezielt machen.
> 
> Bei uns soll das angeblich von einigen im Frühjahr praktiziert werden - habs allerdings noch nicht in der Praxis gesehen..


 
Ja ist eigentlich sogar ziemlich simpel. 

Minitwister (am besten geht weiß), nen kleinen, recht leichten jig (-10gr) und dann vom Buhnenkopf entlang der Strömungskante einwerfern. 

Dauer ewig bis der unten ist. Dann das Dingen auf der Stelle ein bissl rumzuppeln und oder gaaaanz langsam, im Zeitlupentempo rankurbeln.

Funktioniert!

Beim Zandern hatte ich für meinen Teil mal ne Barbe auf nen Fin S in 5". Ging ab wien Güterzug. Ich dachte auch erst an nen kleinen Waller...

Brasse im Rücken gehakt gibt es jedes Jahr 1-2 Mal.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*



Raufi56 schrieb:


> Hier am Stichkanal Salzgitter gab´s bei mir doch schon einige Male Döbel als "Beifang" beim Barschangeln.
> Meistens auf kleine rote Twister mit gelben Kopf.
> 
> Is schon manchmal verrückt !



Döbel war für mich schon immer "Spinnfisch"...
Spinner, Wobbler, kleine Blinker, Twister, Gufis, die hauen sich doch alles rein, was durchs Wasser juckelt. Im Sommer an der Stromkante (als es noch mehr Döbel im Neckar gab, vor 20 Jahren), waren 10 - 20 Stück in der Stunde an der Stromkante nix aussergwöhnliches - von 15 cm bis über 5 Pfund.......



Und, ja, so haben die das auch beschrieben bei Barben.

Kleine Gufis und Twister.....


----------



## Siever (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*

Ich habe vor zwei Jahren mal einen 18Kg Schuppi auf einen 5cm- Kopyto gefangen. Nicht quergehakt!! Der hat sich den sauber weggehauen. Ansonsten passierte das bisher bei mir eher umgekehrt. Hechte und Zander beim Angeln mit Wurm... .

Über Döbel könnte ich jetzt noch einiges schreiben. Die gehören für mich aber zu den Allesfressern... .Aber dafür liebe ich sie auch! Sie haben schon so manchen Angeltag gerettet.


----------



## kreuzass (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*



Siever schrieb:


> ...
> Ansonsten passierte das bisher bei mir eher umgekehrt. Hechte und Zander beim Angeln mit Wurm... .
> 
> Über Döbel könnte ich jetzt noch einiges schreiben. Die gehören für mich aber zu den Allesfressern... .Aber dafür liebe ich sie auch! Sie haben schon so manchen Angeltag gerettet.



Das mit den Hechten und Zandern habe ich auch schon das ein oder andere Mal geschafft. Auch schon auf Made. Merkwürdig.
Erstaunlicherweise waren es bei mir immer Grundmontagen beim Karpfenangeln. Denke, dass das eher daran liegt, weil Kleinfisch sich schon nuckelnd am Köder befand und die Räuber einfach nur zugepackt haben.


@Dorschbremse
Also ich gehe gezielt mit Powerbait auf Döbel und Karpfen. Funktioniert gut. Döbel etwas besser als Karpfen. Letztere auch nur dann, wenn ich ein wenig vom PB mit in das trockene Futter knete. Ist zwar eine Mordsarbeit, aber klappt. Darf natürlich nicht zu viel sein. Sonst wird man schnell klamm in der Bux.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*

äääääääh...........

Hier Friedfisch auf Raubfischköder, nicht Raubfisch auf Friedfischköder ...

;-)))))


----------



## zokker (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*

No comment


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*

Definitiv Räuber ;-)


----------



## Perca3.0 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> äääääääh...........
> 
> Hier Friedfisch auf Raubfischköder, nicht Raubfisch auf Friedfischköder ...
> 
> ;-)))))



*Genau!* #6 *Hier gehts um Friedfisch auf Raubfischköder.*

*Raubfisch auf Friedfischköder gibts hier:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=280602


----------



## TropicOrange (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*

Wirklich gebissen kann man das nicht unbedingt nennen....aber die  Verwunderung war doch enorm, als bei einem meiner ersten  Gummifischversuche vor zwei Jahren auf einmal ne schöne Schleie am Haken  hing...


----------



## Sea-Trout (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*

Hi,

ich hatte schon Rotaugen,Rotfedern und Brassen auf Spinner.
Und einmal ein Rotauge auf Köfi.


Räuber die auf Friedfrischköder gebissen haben hatte ich auch schon welche.Hechte und Barsche auf Mais.Die Hechte gingen alle auf ein einzelnes Maiskorn am Grund mit der Winkelpicker angeboten.Die Barsche beim Posenfischen im Mittelwasser.Und einige Hechte auf bewegte Friedfischköder beim einkurbeln oder wenn ich gerade ausgeworfen hatte aber die zähl ich mal nicht dazu.


Fotos habe ich leider nur von dem einem Brassen auf Spinner vom letzten Jahr.Leider schlechte Quali hat ein Kollege mit seinem Handy gemacht.


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*

bin eigentlich recht viel mit der Spinnrute unterwegs aber bisher gabs nur zwei räuberische Karpfen die regulär gebissen haben auf Gummi... der größte hatte immerhin 81 cm 
sehr willkommener Raubfriedfisch :m


----------



## Vanner (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*

50er Brasse auf Spinner, ansonsten hatte ich keine Beifänge dieser Art.


----------



## FlitzeZett (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*

Bei uns im Verein gabs bisher in meinem Beisein...

Regelmäßig Karpfen auf Köfis am Grund 

Karpfen auf Oberflächen Wobbler

Brassen auf Spinner

Aal auf geschleppten PowerBait weiss und am gleichen Gewässer 3 Stück auf Spinner ( keine Ahnung ob es. Spitz- oder Breitkopf waren)

Auf weißen Streamer Rotaugen, Rotfedern und Brassen


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*



FlitzeZett schrieb:


> Karpfen auf Oberflächen Wobbler


Gebissen??
Das muss ja ein Schauspiel sein, wenn sich ein Karpfen an der Oberfläche nen Wobbler reinhaut ;-))


----------



## Bobster (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3X55J4z_tlY

 |rolleyes


----------



## kreuzass (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> äääääääh...........
> 
> Hier Friedfisch auf Raubfischköder, nicht Raubfisch auf Friedfischköder ...
> 
> ;-)))))



Ooooach jo. Stimmt. 
Ne, also dann bin ich raus. #6


----------



## Stulle (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*

Beim federn im Januar hat sich mal ein 60er hecht mein rotaugen vorfach so um die Schwanzflosse gelegt das ich ihn mit der schlinge gut ausdrillen konnte da hat mein vater auch sparsam geguckt xD


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*

Hmmmm, wenn ich das alles hier so lese:

Gibts eventuell in den letzten Jahren allgemein eine Zunahme von "friedlichen Räubern"?

Also jetzt keine "Halbcarnivoren" wie Döbel etc. sondern "richtige" Friedfische (die darum ja eigentlich auch so heißen)?

Mir selbst ist noch nie ein richtiger Friedfisch aufn Raubfischköder eingestiegen, kann also aus eigener Erfahrung nicht mitreden und habe daher auch keinerlei eigenen Vergleichswerte.

Doch angesichts der ganzen Beschreibungen zu dem Thema - werden Brassen, Karpfen & Co. in verstärktem Maße prädatorisch? Was meint Ihr? Friedelt es bei Euch im Vergleich zu früher nunmehr häufiger beim Raubeln?

"Verirrte" gabs ja schon immer mal ganz vereinzelt, aber irgendwie riecht das dann inzwischen doch etwas nach Zunahme? Stellen sich die Viecher sozusagen langsam um? 

Werden sie spätestens in 30 Jahren garstig zähnestarrende Gebisse evolutioniert haben? Oder alternativ alleszermatschende Mörder-Maulknochenplatten? Ausfahrbare Schlundzähne nach dem Alien-Kieferprinzip? Alles anfallende Tenches of Death, die des Watfischers Oberschenkel auf einmal neunäugisch anraspeln? Zombies unter Unterwasser-Kannibalen? Ist da etwa mutationsmäßig was durch die Hintertür im Gange :q

Falls ja: Woran könnte das liegen? Akuter Nahrungsmangel? Bock auf reißendes Fleisch? Zunahme von Aggressionsgenen?

Oder wird eben im Vergleich zu früher (als es halt noch kein Internet gab) inzwischen einfach nur verstärkt und leichter zugänglich drüber berichtet?

Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass vor 25 Jahren z. B. überhaupt mal Karpfen auf Hecht-Köfis gingen (obwohl die da ja auch schon Allesfresser waren)...


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*

Bei uns sind grade die Brassen räuberisch unterwegs und saugen sich öfter mal kleinere bräunliche und gelbe Gummis hinter...besonders beobachtet habe ich das bei Playboys und diesen maisgelben Kopytos...ich weiß nicht warum das so ist, aber es muss Gründe geben, da die Brassen nicht allzu groß sind, teilweise nur 35 cm...
Ich habe auch schon Plötzen, Ukelei, Güster... auf Miniwobbler bzw. Mini-Gummis gefangen...
N Kumpel hat mal gezielt große Plötzen mit 3,5er Kopytos gefangen |kopfkrat
Desweiteren war ich schon dabei als große Giebel und Schleien auf Gummis gebissen haben...


----------



## lucio29 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*

In meinem Angelverein hat letztes Jahr ein Jungfischer einen Zander mit 55 cm auf Mais gefangen. Ich selbst habe schon 2 Zander gefangen die Mais im Magen hatten. Es kommt sicherlich vom Anfüttern der Karpfenangler.Der Mais fällt im See beim Anfüttern auf den Grund , und wird beim fallen vom Zander genommen.Bei uns füttern viele mit Mais an, und so werden die Zander langsam zum Maisfresser. Ich werde aber trotzdem weiterhin keinen Mais als Köder benutzen  !


----------



## inselkandidat (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*

Mehrere Brassen ü70 auf Spinner in der Laichzeit - vielleicht eine Abwehrreaktion....
Raubplötzen im Winter im Hafenbecken auf 4 cm Kobyto in Braun-Glitter..
Und ich hatte mal in den Poldern des Unteren Odertals nen Karpfennachläufer bis vor die Füße auf einen 4er Spinner...Das Vieh war so massig das mir Angst und Bange wurde..hätt ihn wahrscheinlich an der Barschflitsche eh nicht landen können... viel Totholz, ne 30 gr Flitsche und nen Meterkarpfen passen nicht zusammen..:m


----------



## racoon (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Hmmmm, wenn ich das alles hier so lese:
> 
> Gibts eventuell in den letzten Jahren allgemein eine Zunahme von "friedlichen Räubern"?



Die friedlichen Räuber haben sicherlich nicht zugenommen, die gab es schon immer. Was allerdings zugenommen hat ist die Zahl derer, die den Fischen mit Kunstködern auf die Pelle rücken. Demzufolge ist logischerweise auch die Anzahl der gefangenen Fried'räuber' gestiegen. Barben fange ich schon , seit ich mit Gummis den Rhein beackere.


----------



## Bobster (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*

Renke auf 
 "Fox Rage Zander Pro Shad"
 Farbe: schwarz-weiß


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*



> Die friedlichen Räuber haben sicherlich nicht zugenommen, die gab es  schon immer. Was allerdings zugenommen hat ist die Zahl derer, die den  Fischen mit Kunstködern auf die Pelle rücken. Demzufolge ist  logischerweise auch die Anzahl der gefangenen Fried'räuber' gestiegen.  Barben fange ich schon , seit ich mit Gummis den Rhein beackere.



Das klingt plausibel. Zudem Gummiköder damals ja noch nicht flächendeckend benutzt wurden bzw. gerade erst mal im allerersten Aufkommen begriffen waren.


----------



## Trollwut (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Renke auf
> "Fox Rage Zander Pro Shad"
> Farbe: schwarz-weiß



Da freut man sich doch 

Bei mir Dicke Barben auf Barschspinner, wobei das ja nicht "so" ungewöhnlich is


----------



## u-see fischer (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> .......Falls ja: Woran könnte das liegen? Akuter Nahrungsmangel? .......



Falls es eine Zunahme geben sollte, ist das die einzig mögliche Antwort.

Friedfische sind ja nicht wirklich friedlich, die Hauptnahrung ist und bleibt tierisches Eiweiß, bei Friedfischen in Form von Wasserflöhe, Tubifex Würmer, Muschellarven und Muscheln, Mückenlarven usw. Mais, Kartoffeln und andere pflanzliche Nahrungsmittel wachsen nicht unterwasser.

Wenn diese Nahrung knap ist, weichen die "Friedfische" auch auf größere Nahrung aus. Habe als Jugendlicher in einem See mit großem Karpfenbestand geangelt, der See war nicht produktiv genug um alle Fische zu ernähren. Dort haben wir sehr häufig Karpfen auf Köderfisch beim Aal- und Zanderangel gefangen.

In einem anderen See hatte ein Kollege einen Karpfen auf einen Rapala Jointed gefangen, alle 3 Haken des Drillings im Maul.


----------



## Bassey (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*

Im Main fing ich sehr oft Alande mit 0er und 1er Mepps


----------



## kati48268 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*

Barbe, Brasse & Döbel erst recht haben sowieso räuberische Neigungen, Kunstköderfänge sind da eigentlich nix ungewöhnliches.

Aber alle Friedfische langen auch mal hin, wenn der passende Kleinfisch direkt vor's Maul kommt.
Hab mal einen Kollegen beobachten dürfen, der Glasaale besetzt hat und von einer riesigen Horde Plötzen verfolgt wurde... |uhoh:

Und in einem unserer Baggerseen wurden in jungen Jahren viel zu früh Karpfen gesetzt; glatte Fehlplanung, weil totaler Nahrungsmangel. Die gingen dann gezielt auf Kleinfischjagd konnten auch gezielt mit KöFi gefangen werden.

Schleie & Renke auf Kukö sind trotzdem schon was Besonderes; tolle Fotos!!!


----------



## zandernase (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> B
> Hab mal einen Kollegen beobachten dürfen, der Glasaale besetzt hat und von einer riesigen Horde Plötzen verfolgt wurde... |uhoh:



und konnte der Kollege den Plötzen entkommen? oder haben sie Ihn zerfleischt?

Gruß Zn

ps. stimmt das Renkenfoto ist sehr schick...


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*

Beim Zander Angeln Karpfen auf toten Köfi. Ebenfalls regulär gebissen. Einem Kumpel ist schon dasselbe passiert.

Ahnt man nichts böses und die Köfi Rute läuft ab und nach erwartungsfrohem Drill kommt dann ein Karpfen statt Rekordzander. -_-


----------



## kati48268 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*



zandernase schrieb:


> und konnte der Kollege den Plötzen entkommen? oder haben sie Ihn zerfleischt?...


Der war gut. 

Ja, er hat knapp überlebt, der Aalbesatz war in dem Jahr aber wohl nicht mehr als verflucht teures Fischfutter.


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*

Besser als teures Vogelfutter.


----------



## Lorenz (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*



Bassey schrieb:


> Im Main fing ich sehr oft Alande mit 0er und 1er Mepps


Die nehmen auch größere Kunstköder.


----------



## pike-81 (21. Februar 2014)

Moinsen!
Brassen hatte ich auch schon auf Blinker. Sonst fällt mir da kein weiterer Fall ein. 
Vor Jahren war mal ein Paar in einer Angelzeitschrift, die regelmäßig dicke Schleien getwistert haben. 
Petri


----------



## ede123 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*

hatte selber schon des öfteren brassen und rotaugen auf kunstköder vor allem in deren laichzeiten.
hier mal n video vom tiedemann
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-cWPYC0ekQ


----------



## Bobster (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*

Anfüttern nicht vergessen......:q


----------



## Erdmännchen (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*

War bei mir in einem Schwedenurlaub extrem, es war irgendwie verkehre Welt. Bis der erste Hecht meinen Spinner nahm hatte ich schon 2-3 Rotaugen und eine zweistellige Anzahl Brassen auf dem Spinner gehabt. Ging gleich beim ersten Wurf los. Also wollte ich es mal mit Köfi versuchen, Senke runter, wieder hoch, ein einziger Fisch drin, 20er Hecht...


----------



## zokker (13. September 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*

Vorletzte Nacht sind gleich 2 Raubplötze eingestiegen.|kopfkrat









Gruß ...


----------



## layercake87 (15. September 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*

jaja die guten raubplötze :q
kenne sie größtenteils noch von früher. dort wo große barschschwärme gejagt haben gabs bei jedem dritten biss einen plötz.

hab diesen sommer auch ein gefangen. da freut man sich aufn barsch und dann kommt ein plötz zum vorschein#c


----------



## vermesser (16. September 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*

Ich hatte an einem See in der letzten Zeit (Juli/ August/ Anfang September) immer mal wieder GÜSTERN als Beifang beim Barsche zuppeln...alle auf den kleinen 6 Gramm Effzett, sauber gehakt...

Was meint ihr, wie ich geguckt habe...die sind ja nu alles andere als Räuber und die waren nicht mal groß...


----------



## Allround-Angler (16. September 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*

Kann es sein, dass die Gewässer extrem nahrungsarm sind|kopfkrat?
Dann wären auch Rotaugen, Güstern und Brassen gezwungen, statt Insekten(larven) und Würmern Fische zu fressen.


----------



## gixxer (16. September 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*

Ich glaube die letzten Jahre an nix mehr. Karpfen auf Fischfetzen bzw. Köfi. Hecht auf Maden Mais Mix usw. Die Fische werden langsam komisch. |bigeyes


----------



## vermesser (16. September 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*

Nö. Nahrung ist genug da. Aber eben auch EXTREM viel Brut. Ich denke, die ist leichter greifbar...


----------



## layercake87 (16. September 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*

bei kunstködern hat es vielleicht auch was mit gewisser neugier zu tun. vielleicht schnappen die fische einfach zu, weil sie ja nichts ertasten können und wenn dann mal so ein spinner, gufi oder wobbler an dem fisch vorbeizieht greift er vielleicht einfach reflexartig mit dem maul danach. bei naturködern hat diese möglichkeit natürlich kein bestand.


----------



## ado (16. September 2014)

*AW: Friedfisch statt Raubfisch beim Raubfischangeln - Die kuriosesten Erlebnisse?*

Ich beobachte die "Umstellung" auf Fisch im Winter im Fluss und Baggersee meist bei Karpfen jenseits der 10Pfd. Grenze. 
Ansonsten gabs immer wieder Brassen die Letzte im August auf nen 4,5' Linker City.
Barben fängt man mit kleinen Gummis grad im Winter fast auf Ansage. 

Aber wen wunderts, fischige Boilies werden von Karpfen, Brassen und co ja auch genommen


----------

